# Audiobahn amp?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm trying to plan for an audio system in my car (not doing it until I'm done with my engine swap). Once again, I'm going for SQ WAY over SPL. Right now my plans are:

Head unit- Clarion DXZ835MP with built in crossover and 4V pre-out.
CD Changer - Clarion 6-disc for CeNet
Custom built hard drive MP3 player (more info at prjc.com)
front speakers - Infinity kappa 60.5cs component 6 1/2"mids/ 1" tweet
rear speakers- Infinity kappa 62.5i 2-way 6 1/2
Xtant sub(s) (don't know which one yet or which size, I really like the way they sound) (prolly goin with either 1x12" or 2x10")
Also thinking of adding a Cap.

my last concern is in the amps. I want a 4ch amp to drive my infinity mids and I'll ned a 2ch or mono to drive my sub(s).

I have been considering audiobahn's:
A4601Q for my mids/highs with 75w x4 @ 4ohm
A3201Q for the subs with 300w x2 @ 4ohm

What do you guys think about the setup and mostly of the amps? Do you think I'm making the right choices?


----------



## 2k2madmax (Apr 1, 2003)

AudioBahns are not the best SQ amps. If you want SQ, go Alpine, PG or PPI.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

I will be running almost an identical setup,
I was planning on using the infinity kappa components, but i was advised that cdt audio is much better when it comes to sound quality so i pick some of them up,

i have a 4 channel audiobahn amp and a 2 channel audiobahn amp 

Ive never heard anything in person from audio bahn before but ill let you know how them amps sound when im done with the install hopefully pretty good


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Track down a Kappa amp. I had a Kappa 102A that drove my 2 Kenwood 12's exceptionally good and had excellant SQ. It hit very hard and very fast. If ya want a new amp that is readily available, go for Alpine. Their subs are also excellent in the SQ department and will take some serious abuse.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

cool thing with alpine is that they sound great and everything in your car can be one name...... but i think it will cost more than what u want.....oh and the have a 16gig harddrive and on now


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I've never heard of the amp having that much control over SQ, unless your picking between a Profile and a Alpine amp. I have a audiobahn 4601 with the 60.5cs and infinity reference rear speakers, cheapest infinities just for fill. I also have a audiobahn 12001q, that amp is awesome. I would suggest the 18001q instead, cause it has more power!!! The built in crossovers in the audiobahns are excellent for fine-tuning, and getting that exact sound you want.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

mirrortints, how is that 4601? thats what im about to put in my car next week its sitting in my room waiting to go in, as well as a 2601, i decided to amp all my speakers

and i think i have the smallest 10"s ever made


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, the 4601 is perfect, ALL bahns come with fans so it NEVER gets hot and never shut off or anything. Best amp I've ever had. What kind of 10's you got? I got 4 Infinity Perfects for sell, I was using those on the bahn 12001q bridged to 1-ohm and that amp never got hot either. 1200 watts rms and didn't get hot once!


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i picked, 2 cdt 10" mini subs. The mounting depth is only 4" and the box size only have to be .45 cu/ft 
i can fit both subs in my hatch, both amps and still fit both my ttops and have access to my spare tire. I dotn think i can beat that.


----------

